# Apprenticeship in PA



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Been a good while since I had an apprentice on a job, but a couple years ago it was right around 15 bucks on the check. I'd be surprised if there are even any any apprentice openings in Central PA at the moment.


----------



## TBerry (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess I'll find out if anything is available, Local 743 in Reading is accepting applications in April. I missed the day earlier this month that they were accepting them.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

There is a job posted on IBEW.org for LU743 with a scale of $31.62. I would estimate starting pay at about 40% of that with steady pay increases of about 5% every 6 months after your first year, plus benefits. Just FYI though, my friend's brother is an apprentice in a south eastern PA local and he was laid off for nearly 6 months. 

I'm an applicant now in my local. As a heads up, we had a meeting for all the applicants that was set to start promptly at 7PM. You needed to be at the meeting to be considered any further. The doors were locked at 7 and people knocking were not let in. Also when I took my test they said to arrive 15 minutes early. That was not a joke. They began calling names 15 minutes early for check in, and if you weren't there when your name was called you missed your shot. Punctuality is very important.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TBerry said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the site(actually found it while researching Apprentice programs). My question is related to pay while going through the program. I know there may not be anybody reading this from the PA area so exact dollars or percentages aren't that important. I have a decent, steady job with a Telecom company now, been there for 3.5 years, but I don't think it's the place for a career. I'm 32 with a mortgage, wife, child, etc. so I can't afford to take much of a pay cut and I can't find any numbers even ballpark numbers on my local IBEW's website. I don't want to be the guy to call the union office and ask them - so any estimations or ideas you all might have would be great. I know that down the road this career would be very financially rewarding, just concerned about starting at my age with all my financial obligations. Thanks for any help or advice!


Once married with a mortgage and a kid the time to apprentice has passed, unless of course you send the wife out to work. Then again, the time to seriously decide to HAVE a wife, kid & mortgage and what career you;re settling on has long since passed as well, so, best of luck to you.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Once married with a mortgage and a kid the time to apprentice has passed, unless of course you send the wife out to work. Then again, the time to seriously decide to HAVE a wife, kid & mortgage and what career you;re settling on has long since passed as well, so, best of luck to you.


Always the postive upbeat one - aren't you :no:

This country is full of successful folks who had the nerve to change careers mid life.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Always the postive upbeat one - aren't you :no:
> 
> This country is full of successful folks who had the nerve to change careers mid life.


You're absolutely right, however, I've seen far too many work their way through the program only to drop out before completion because the financial strain was too much to bear for 5 years. And with the current work picture nation-wide, turning out isn't necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Once married with a mortgage and a kid the time to apprentice has passed, unless of course you send the wife out to work. Then again, the time to seriously decide to HAVE a wife, kid & mortgage and what career you;re settling on has long since passed as well, so, best of luck to you.


 
Did someone beat you as a child?...

It's ok Lawnguy, PM me, I'll help you get through it, I'm here for you buddy.:bangin:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Did someone beat you as a child?...


No, maybe that's the problem?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

:thumbup: :clap::thumbup1:
Congratulations, you've navigated though the first step. Admitting you have a problem is the first stage of recovery.

Only eleven more steps to go. See, I'm already helping you.


----------

